# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  Έξοδος από το κλουβί

## Georgia_io

Σήμερα ο Σελντονάκος βγήκε για πρώτη φορά έξω από το κλουβί!!! Έβαλα το σταντ κοντά στο κλουβάκι του και για να μην τον αγχώσω τον άφησα να βγει μόνος του, φυσικά για επιβράβευση άφησα λίγο κεχρί (το αγαπημένο του) στον πάτο του σταντ.



Τελικά όμως δεν τον μάγεψε το κεχρί αλλά η πατήθρα που μας έκανε δώρο ο Άγγελος στη χθεσινή συνάντηση. Την τίμησε και με το παραπάνω Άγγελε!!!  :Happy: 






Ώσπου φτάσαμε και στο στόχο μας!!!  :Happy: 




Όλη αυτή η διαδικασία κράτησε μισή ωρίτσα!!!
Δυστυχώς μια απότομη κίνησή μου τον τρόμαξε και άρχισε η περιπλάνηση στο δωμάτιο (ευτυχώς χωρίς τραυματισμούς). 






Μετά από μία ώρα βρήκε τον δρόμο του για το σταντ, προσγειώθηκε ομαλά, κάθησε λίγο και επέστρεψε στο κλουβάκι του!

(δεν ήξερα σε ποια κατηγορία να το βάλω, αν είναι λάθος ας μεταφερθεί)

----------


## zack27

Μπραβο Γεωργια μια χαρα αρχη κανατε!!!!
σιγα σιγα θα μαθει τα κατατοπια και θα ξερει που να παει χεχε!!!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

*Στην ίδια φάση είμαστε συνονόματη και εμένα σήμερα η Donna έκανε την 1η της ΜΕΓΑΛΗ βόλτα εκτός κλουβιού!!
Καλά το πώς τρελαινεται όταν την χαιδεύω πίσω στο κεφάλι δεν λέγεται!!!!
Να το χαίρεσαι!!!!*

----------


## serafeim

Σελντον ενα απο τα μπαζι που ερωτευτηκα στο φορουμ!!! Σελντο = ΘΕΟΣ
μια χαρα τα πηγες γεωργια!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Αγαπάμε Σελντονάκο

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

μια χαρα!!!αφου επεστρεψε τελεια,του ηταν ομορφη εμπειρια!

χερομαι που του αρεσε η πατυθρα!

----------


## Georgia_io

Να δούμε η συνέχεια ποια θα είναι  :Happy:  :Happy:  :Happy:  Για αγριμάκι που ήταν όταν τον πήρα, κάτι είναι και αυτό  :Happy: 
Ευχαριστούμε για την αγάπη σας!!!

(και κάτι άσχετο δεν έχω αναφέρει από που πήρε το ονοματάκι του ο μικρός...Μα φυσικά από τον Dr. Sheldon Cooper, το αγαπημένο μου σπασικλάκι: 


 )

----------


## serafeim

λατρεια η σειρα και ποτε δε ντην προλαβενα... γαμοτο.... Σελντον για αυτο σε αγαπησα ετσι? χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## mitsman

Ολα τελεια!!!! καλη συνεχεια!!! οσο πιο συχνα μπορεις πλεον!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

κουκλι το μικρο! Καλες πτησεις!

----------


## Georgia_io

Άγγελε, με την πατήθρα έχεις ακυρώσει όλη την κατασκευή μου.  ::  ::  :: 
Με το που άνοιξα την πορτούλα μετά από 1-2 λεπτά, βγήκε και κάθισε αμέσως στην πατήθρα!!!

----------


## vagelis76

Καλή αρχή και πιο καλή πορεία !!!!!
Μια χαρά πάει ο φιλαράκος μας Γεωργία...συνεχίστε έτσι !!!

----------


## serafeim

γεωργια εκανε ζημια ο σελντονακος σου... με τον που τον ακουσε η θυηκια μου τσιριζε!!! χαχα  :winky:

----------


## thanosr

Τι μου θυμησε η φωτογραφια πανω στην ντουλαπα... :Angel02:

----------


## BeHappy

Κούκλος ο Σελντονάκος... άνετος, μποέμ και εξυπνούλης. Να τον χαίρεσαι Γεωργία!

----------


## giok

Γλύκας είναι!! Και τρελαίνομαι για την παιδική χαρά μπροστά από το κλουβί του  :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## Georgia_io

> Σελντον ενα απο τα μπαζι που ερωτευτηκα στο φορουμ!!! Σελντο = ΘΕΟΣ
> μια χαρα τα πηγες γεωργια!!!


Σε ένα forum γεμάτο κοκατίλ, ο Σελντονάκος είναι το μπατζάκι που προσπαθεί να σώσει το είδος του μου φαίνεται  :Happy:

----------


## pstathis

Είχε πολύ φάση η βόλτα του sheldon εκτός κλουβιού! (πρώτη μέρα)
και γύρισε μόνος του στο κλουβί! Αφήστε που δε μπορούσαμε να τον βγάλουμε στην αρχή
Ανοιχτή πόρτα κεχρί έξω και αυτός τίποτα, ήθελε το σπίτι του
τώρα δε μαζεύεται χαχα

----------


## douke-soula

ειναι πολυ καλος  :Love0040:   :Love0040:   :Love0040: 
και η παιδικη χαρα του μουρλια ::

----------


## Georgia_io

Από την 3η μας έξοδο (21/9/2011)!!! Από τη σημερινή δεν έχω υλικό, δεν είχε πολύ όρεξη...



^Κάνουμε και μια βόλτα στο δωμάτιο να ξεμουδιάσουμε  :Happy:

----------


## Marilenaki

Μπραβο Γεωργια!! Ο μικρουλης εχει ξεθαρρεψει πολυ!!! ειναι μια μικρη μπλε πανδαισια!!!

----------


## Georgia_io

> μπραβο γεωργια!! ο μικρουλης εχει ξεθαρρεψει πολυ!!! ειναι μια μικρη μπλε πανδαισια!!!


δεν προλαβαίνω να ανοίξω την πορτούλα, μόλις καταλάβει ότι στήνω το σταντ, παίρνει θέση δίπλα στην πόρτα και κατευθείαν βγαίνει...με έχει τρελάνει... και στην αρχή φοβόμουν πως θα βγει, μη χτυπήσει σε κανέναν τοίχο,πόρτα και τώρα φοβάμαι μην καλομάθει και δεν μαζευέται  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lovecarduelis

*Μπράβο συνονόματη, η Donna μέσα σε 14 μέρες που την έχω με έχει μάθει απίστευτα, όποτε πλησιάζω το κλουβί κάνει σαν τρελή!!
Οποτε γυρνάω πλάτη για να φύγω, μου σφυρίζει συνέχεια για να πάω κοντά της.
Το καλό είναι ότι όταν πάω να την βάλω μεσα στο κλουβί, δεν κάνει "κόλπα"
Ισως και αύριο η καλή μου βρεί παρέα .........*

----------


## zack27

μια χαρουλα τα πατε Γεωργια!!!! πολλα μπραβο!!!

----------


## Georgia_io

Μαμά Μαρία - Καρολίνα, μπορεί ακόμα να μην δοκίμασα φρουτάκια, ούτε και κεχρί και να φοβάμαι ακόμα κάθε φορά που η μαμά Γεωργία βάζει το χέρι της στο κλουβί για να ταΐσει τον Sheldon, αλλά σήμερα βγήκα έξω από το κλουβάκι να παίξω.

Όπως θα δεις παρακάτω, παίξαμε αρκετά, ώσπου ο Sheldon μου είπε να κάνουμε μια πλάκα στη μαμά Γεωργία, έτσι πετάξαμε στο δωμάτιο. Η μαμά Γεωργία τρόμαξε μη χτυπήσουμε αλλά δεν πάθαμε τίποτα. Γυρίσαμε στο παιχνίδι μας.







Παίξαμε, ξαναπετάξαμε, διασκεδάσαμε.... Ήταν πολύ ωραία!!!







Η ώρα όμως περνούσε και η μαμά Γεωργία κουράστηκε, ήθελε να μπούμε στο κλουβάκι μας. Εμείς όμως δεν της κάναμε τη χάρη.
Τότε σκέφτηκε να κοροϊδέψει τον Sheldon (εμένα δεν μπορεί, ξέρει ότι είμαι πανέξυπνο!!!)
Έβαλε ένα τεράστιο τσαμπί κεχρί και αυτός δεν άργησε να μπει για να φάει... (ο χαζούλης...)
Ε, μετά από λίγο μαζεύτηκα και εγώ γιατί δεν ήθελα να είμαι μόνο μου...







Μαμά Μαρία - Καρολίνα σου στέλνω πολλά πολλά φιλάκια!!!  :Love0038:  :Love0038:  :Love0038: 
Να μου φιλήσεις και το αδερφάκι μου!!! Να πεις πως περνάω και τι κάνω!!! Σας αγαπώ πολύ πολύ πολύ  :Love0034: 

(Αααα....και κάτι ακόμα, πότε θα μου δώσει όνομα η μαμά Γεωργία;;; Όλο μικρούλι με αποκαλεί, ζουζουνάκι, μπαλίτσα... Θέλω όνομα και εγώ!!!)

(Ο Sheldon μου λέει ότι η μαμά Γεωργία είναι καλή, και ότι μπορώ να την πλησιάσω άφοβα, αλλά εγώ ακόμα τη φοβάμαι... Στα μικρά μου τα ματάκια φαίνεται πολύ μεγάλη...  ::  )

Αυτά για σήμερα!!!  :Party0035:

----------


## NoAngeL

Είναι υπέροχα Γεωργία!!! Μ'αρέσει και η παρουσίαση! Φτου φτου κουκλάκια μου!

----------


## maria-karolina

Αχου αγάπες μου!!! Τρελλάινομαι που με λέει μαμά Μαρία-Καρολίνα το μικρούλι!!! Άντε μαμά Γεωργία, ονόμασε τη μπαλίτσα μας... Έχει περάσει ο καιρός και πιστεύω με μικρές επιφυλάξεις να μπορείς να καταλάβεις το φύλο της!!! Είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη που αυτό το μικρό διαολάκι έχει για παρέα του το Sheldon και για μαμά του εσένα!!!! Βάζε μου συνέχεια βίντεό του!!!! Και δώσε του πολλά φιλιά από το αδερφάκι του που είναι μοναχούλι και μελαγχολεί...

----------


## Georgia_io

> Είναι υπέροχα Γεωργία!!! Μ'αρέσει και η παρουσίαση! Φτου φτου κουκλάκια μου!


Ό,τι μπορούμε κάνουμε  :Happy: 




> Αχου αγάπες μου!!! Τρελλάινομαι που με λέει μαμά Μαρία-Καρολίνα το μικρούλι!!! Άντε μαμά Γεωργία, ονόμασε τη μπαλίτσα μας... Έχει περάσει ο καιρός και πιστεύω με μικρές επιφυλάξεις να μπορείς να καταλάβεις το φύλο της!!! Είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη που αυτό το μικρό διαολάκι έχει για παρέα του το Sheldon και για μαμά του εσένα!!!! Βάζε μου συνέχεια βίντεό του!!!! Και δώσε του πολλά φιλιά από το αδερφάκι του που είναι μοναχούλι και μελαγχολεί...


Εκτός αν το όνομά του ταιριάζει και στα δύο φύλα (αν και θα ήθελα να είναι μια μικρή Amy Farrah Fowler 

  )
 :Happy:  Θα σκεφτώ κάτι  :Happy: 
Θα σου ανεβάζω όσα περισσότερα βιντεάκια μπορώ!!! Δεν θα πω ότι το αδερφάκι του είναι στεναχωρημένο γιατί θα μελαγχολήσει και αυτό  :sad:

----------


## nuntius

Κάνεις πλάκα...σουλατσάρισμα κανονικό τα μικρά σου, Γωγούλα!!! Μ'αρέσειιιιιιιιι!!! Πήραν από τη μαμά τους μάλλον...χεχεχε
Πολύ όμορφα χρώματα...τελικά τα συμπάθησα τα μπαντζάκια...μου άλλαξες γνώμη...να δω άμα αρχίσουν το ζευγάρωμα...ποιο θα πρωτοταίζεις...χεχεχε

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

τελεια τα μπατζακια!να τα χαιρεστε και οι 2 μαμαδες!!!!

----------


## maria-karolina

Ευχαριστούμεεε!!! Αν και είπαμε, εγώ είμαι η παρένθετη! Η κανονική είναι η Γεωργία!!!

----------


## giotakismille

εγω τα βγαζω και τα δυο μαζι!συνεχεια καθονται σε μια κορνιζα και το αρσενικο φιλαει το θυλικο!~

----------


## mariakappa

> εγω τα βγαζω και τα δυο μαζι!συνεχεια καθονται σε μια κορνιζα και το αρσενικο φιλαει το θυλικο!~


βαλε μας καμια φωτο.

----------

